# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Συναγερμος με pic

## risk

Γεια σας!!!Λοιπον θα ηθελα για αλλη μια φορα τα φωτα σας.....Θελω να φτιαξω εναν απλο συναγερμο με PIC που θα μπορει να ελενχει 3 εισοδους και αναλογα εαν σκανδαλιστουν να ενεργοποιησει ενα ρελε για ενα προκαθορισμενο διαστημα....Ποσο ευκολο ειναι να γινει αυτο γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα απο γλωσσες προγραμματισμου......????

Ευχαριστω........

----------


## amiga

με picc αυτό γίνετε σε 5 λεπτα.
π.χ. έστω ότι θες να ενεργοποιήσεις relay στην θύρα RB0 όταν πάρει τάση η RA0 ή RA1 ή RA2

ό κώδικας είναι απλά αυτός!

#include<stdio>
#include<pic>
#include<delay>

#define SEC 30   // orizo to SEC=30 deyteroleta

main(){

    TRISA=1;   // KANEI OLES TIS PORTES A EISODOYS
    TRISB=0;   // KAI OLES TIS B EXODOUS

    while(1){   // to ptogramma trexei synexos

          if(RA1==1 || RA2==1 || RA3==1){     // an erthyei tasi (4-5V ayt;o ua to kanoniseis me analogika kyklomata) se A1 h A2 h A3 

              RB0=1;    // dose stin RB0 5V
              delays(SEC);  // kai perimene oso kathorises sto sec (seconds)

          }
}




και αν θες να προσθεσεις και ενα κουμπακι που απενεργοποιεί το συναγερμό
αντι για τιν delays(SEC) γραφεις το παρακάτω

esto oti to koupaki to syndeses tin A3

while (RA3==0){
    if(delays(SEC)>=SEC)
       break;
}

----------


## amiga

Γιατί στα #include οταν γραφο το "τελια h" στο τελος δεν μου το βγαζει (στο forum);

----------


## risk

Φιλε amiga σε ευχαριστω για την αμμεση απαντηση σου λοπον θα ανεBασω σε λιγακι και το σχεδιακι να μου πεις εαν το εχω σωστο.....τωρα καποιες μικρολεπτομερειες ο κρυσταλλος ειναι στα 4ΜΗΖ????Η γλωσσα που μου εχεις γραψει ειναι assemly H Basic????και παλι σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!ΕΠισης δε εχω καταλαβει τι ειναι η τελεια που λες στο αλλο σου ποστ....

Επισης στο ερωτηματικο βαζω + ???? Και κατι ακομα δεν καταλαβα αυτο που λες με το μπουτον...Που ακριβως συνδεεται αφου στη Α3 εχουμε αισθητηριο????

Ευχαριστω και παλι....

Υ.Γ:Συγνωμη για τη προχειροτητα του σχεδιου αλλα δεν γνωριζω σχεδιαστηκα προγραμματα.....  :Embarassed:

----------


## amiga

κάνε το παρακάτω σχεδιάκι που σου έφτιαξα.
τροφοδοτισέ το με 5V και πρόσεξε η τάση απο τους sensors να είναι 4.5~5V αλλιώς τον έκαψες τον pic!
Το προγραμμα στο έγραψα σε C.και το έγραψα "στο ποδι" δεν το τεσταρα αλλά είναι τόσο απλο που δεν πρέπει να έχει κάποιο λάθος

αααα βάλε και μια 10K πρως γη στο ποδαράκι 17 που την ξέχασα. (δουλεύει και χωρίς αυτές αλλά καλύτερα βάλτες!)


εεεε μπερδεύτικα!!! αντι για A3 βάλτο στο A0 το button

----------


## amiga

και το relay του

----------


## th_shak

Amiga έχεις μία παράληψη στον κώδικα μέσα στην while().

#include<stdio>
#include<pic>
#include<delay>

#define SEC 30   // orizo to SEC=30 deyteroleta

void main(void)
{

    TRISA=1;   // KANEI OLES TIS PORTES A EISODOYS
    TRISB=0;   // KAI OLES TIS B EXODOUS

    while(1)   // to ptogramma trexei synexos
     {
          if(RA1==1 || RA2==1 || RA3==1){     // an erthyei tasi (4-5V ayt;o ua to kanoniseis me analogika kyklomata) se A1 h A2 h A3
          {    
              RB0=1;    // dose stin RB0 5V
              delays(SEC);  // kai perimene oso kathorises sto sec (seconds)
              RB0=0;   // diaforetika kai meta to delay tha einai anoixto to relay
           }

      }
}

----------


## risk

Παιδια χιλια ευχαριστω για την Bοηθεια σας.Φιλε Amiga ξεκινω αμεσως την κατασκευη!!!!!Επειδη ομως δεν εχω C Compiler για να το κανω σε ΗΕΧ ποιος ειναι ο τροπος???Πρεπει να κατεασω καποιον compiler και εαν ναι ποιον???Ειναι ιδιος τροπος με το να κανεις ενα ASM -> HEX ?????

Ευχαριστω και παλι πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## amiga

th_shak :  πολύ σωστά!!!αλλά δεν το τσέκαρα, το έγραψα "στο πόδι"!!!

Εγώ έχω τον picc και τον δουλεύω μέσω του mplabIDE
αλλά οποιοδήποτε compiller C για pic και αν βάλεις θα παίζει το ίδιο.
ο picc έχει και μια δωρεάν έκδοση την picc lite που έχει περιορισμό στο πόσες γραμμές κώδικα θα είναι το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## risk

Αγαπητε μου φιλε κατεBασα αυτο......  http://www.htsoft.com/downloads/demos.php  "    * HI-TECH PICC (6.8 MB)" και συσχετιστικε με το mplaB ide v7.01 που εχω.Τωρα μια ερωτηση....Πως το κανω ΗΕΧ???γιατι πηγαινω στο project wizard και επιλεγω mcu αλλα επειτα μου ζηταει και αλλα αρχεια που δεν τα εχω..... οπως τα source ,header ,oBject ,liBrary κλπ που χωρις αυτα δεν κανει assemBle για να γινει ΗΕΧ αρχειο???? κανω κατι λαθος????? επισης το .h μπαινει σε ολα τα include?????

----------


## amiga

απ ότι βλέπω στην setp2.gif δεν ενώθηκε η picc με το mplab, και δεν φτάνει αυτό(!!!!) αλλά εσύ επιλέξεις assemblay και σε αυτή γράφεις κώδικα C!!!
κανονικά στο Toolsuite Contents θα έπρεπε να είχε και να επέλεγες PICC compliler

----------


## risk

μπορεις να μου πεις τι να κανω????? τα εχω χαμενα!!!!!!!!η .h που σου ειπα μπαινει σε ολα τα incude?????

----------


## risk

Λοιπον φιλε μου κοιτα τι εκανα.......Ανοιξα το μπλαμπ και επελεξα την φωτο 1 επειτα εδωσα ονομα στο αρχειο και που θα το φτιαξει και μετα μου ζητησε να Bαλω οτι αρχεια σχετιζονται με την κατασκευη και εγω εBαλα το δικο σου που το ειχα κανει σε καταληξη .C "alarm.c" το φορτωσε και οταν πατησα Build εγαλε το πιο κατω μυνημα...... "φοτο2"

Helppppppppppp!!!!!!

----------


## risk

Εβαλα αυτα τα αρχειακια αλλα δεν εκaνα τιποτα....Κοιτα και το screenshot τι δεν κανω καλα????

----------


## amiga

σύμφωνα με την foto1 τα έχεις κάνει σωστά.
το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχεις την delay.h που δεν θυμάμαι αν είναι της pcc ή αν την είχα φτιάξει εγώ παλιά ή αν την είχα βρεί πουθενά.
θα κοιτάξω στο laptop (γιατί εκει δουλεύω picc) και θα στην στείλω αν είναι.
αν θές δοκίμασε αν θες να σβήσεις την delay.h και αντι της delays να γράψεις sleep(SEC); νομίζω ότι η sleep είναι στην stdio.h αλλά εγώ δεν την δουλεύω

----------


## th_shak

Πρέπει να κάνεις αυτό
#include<pic>
#include<delay>
#define	XTAL_FREQ	4MHZ
[/img]

----------


## risk

Παιδια δεν καταφερα τιποτε δυστηχως.Κατ αρχην το delay.h kai to pic.h που μπορω να τα βρω μεσω google?Και επειτα φιλε θωμα εκανα αυτο που μου επισυναψες αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα.....Εβαλα τις εντολες οπως τις εχεις επανω χωρις το .h και επειτα εσβησα και τη παρενθενση αλλα και παλι τιποτε..... Επισης κατεβασα απο το γοογλε αυτην την delay.h την δοκιμασα και δεν εγινε τιποτα plz HELP!!!!

----------


## th_shak

C:\Program Files\HI-TECH Software\PICC\9.50\samples\delay

Πάρε το zip που σου στέλνω. Το έκανα build και δουλεύει σωστά.

----------


## th_shak

Sorry έκανα build για τον pic16F876. Πάρε αυτό το zip που είναι για τον 16F84A.

----------


## risk

Φιλε μου *ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Very Happy:   θα το δοκιμασω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια και στη πραξη.......!!!!! Θελω ομως παρ' ολα αυτα να σε ρωτησω πως τα καταφερες,γιατι σε εμενα ακομα μου βγαζει λαθος.....Θελω να σου πω τι κανω....
1.Ανοιγω το mplab και επειτα επιλεγω project και επειτα project wizard
2.Επιλεγω τον mcu και επειτα το HI-TECH PICC Toolsuite kai sto toolsuite contents to Picc compiler
3.Δινω το ονομα του αρχειου που θα σωθει και επειτα επιλεγω τα αρχεια που μου εδωσες:
sinagermos.c
delay.c
delay.h
και επειτα finish.
Και αφου επειτα πατησω απο την μπαρα στο project build all μου βγαινει πως απετυχε...τι δεν κανω καλα????

----------


## th_shak

Δέν ξέρω τι δεν κάνεις σωστά (ίσως ξεχνάς κάποιο βήμα). Σου στέλνω τρείς εικόνες που έχουν βήμα-βήμα αυτά που πρέπει να κάνεις στο mplab. Επίσης ο κώδικας που έκανα επιτυχώς build είναι λίγο αλλαγμένος απο τον αρχικό (διαφέρει στο include και στο DelayMs(30000) :Wink: . Ο compiler που έχεις είναι Demo;
Εγώ έχω την full version, ίσως να φταίει και αυτό.
Καλή επιτυχία!

PS: Τα delay. h και delay. c πρέπει να είναι στον ίδιο φάκελο με το project σου.

----------


## th_shak

step2

----------


## th_shak

step3

----------


## amiga

H δικιά σου delay.h απ ότι βλέπω αντί για Deluys έχει τις DelayMs() και DelayUs()
οπότε φίλε risk αντικατέστισέ την με την DelayMs και πρέπει να είσαι οκ!

ααααα το delay.h πρέπει να είναι στον φάκελο include που είναι μέσα στον φάκελο που εγκατέστισες τον picc

----------


## risk

Φιλε θωμα αυτα ακριBως κανω αλλα μετα που φορτωνω τα αρχεια εκει κανει λαθος τα αρχεια που φορτωνω ειναι αυτα που ειναι πιο κατω.....Επειτα παταω την εντολη Build και Bγαζει error στο include.....Φιλε amiga δεν ξερω εα το διορθωσα σωστα αλλα και που το διορθωσα και το εαλα στο φακελο που εγκατεστησα το picc ειχα το ιδιο αποτελεσμα FAIL 
Aρχιζω να στενοχωριεμαι......  :frown:

----------


## th_shak

Τότε κάτι άλο θα σημβαίνει με τον compiler. Κατεύασε τον PCWH απο την CCS www.ccsinfo.com.

----------


## risk

ok φιλε μου θα το κατεBασω και θα σου πω αποτελεσματα......ΕαΝ παΝτως Bλεπω καλα εσυ δε φορτωσες τα .Η αρχεια η καΝω λαθος????Και παλι σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τη Bοηθεια σου!!!!!!!!Και του φιλου Amiga  :Smile:

----------


## th_shak

Φίλε risk κατάλαβα το λάθος σου! Όταν δημιουργείς ένα project φορτώνεις μόνο το αρχείο sinagermos.c τις βιβλιοθήκες και τα υπόλοιπα τα φορτώνει ο compiler μόνος του, ενώ εσύ τα φόρτωνες όλα. Δοκίμασα αυτό που έκανες και μου έβγαλε λάθος κι εμένα. 

(Και κάτι ακόμα. Αφού ξεκινάς τώρα με μικροελεγκτές καλό θα ήταν να ασχοληθείς με τη μία με τους AVR. Είναι πολύ καλύτεροι με περισσότερη μνήμη και τρελές ταχύτητες+++++++.)

----------


## risk

ΟΝτως το δοκιμασα και μου το εκανε compile....!!!!  :Smile: 

*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΣΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!* 

Τωρα και κατι τελευταιο.ΕαΝ θελησω Να αλλαξω τοΝ χροΝο που θα μεΝει οπλισμεΝο το ρελε,Λογικα αλλαζω τηΝ εΝτολη
#defiΝe sec 30000 = 30 Δευτερολεπτα 
το 1 λεπτο τι αριθμος ειναι???? 100000??????

Ειμαι οΝτως σε διλλημμα δε ξερω τι Να επιλεξω.....Τα περισσοτερα κυκλωματα που ρισκω ειΝαι με ΡΙC.Οι γλωσσες του καθεμιαΝου mcu (pic,avr) εχουΝ μεγαλες διαφορες???Bασικα γνωριζω μονο Basic,gwBasic

----------


## th_shak

Αν ξέρεις C ή Basic μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις οποιοδήποτε μικροελεγκτή ή επεξεργαστή, το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι ο compiler που είναι διαφορετικός για κάθε τύπο μικροελεγκτή (AVR PIC 8051 κτλ). Αφού λες ότι ξέρεις Basic γιατί δεν κατέβασες κάποιον compiler για basic. Ο καλύτερος που υπάρχει είναι ο PicBasic Pro απο microEngineering Labs και είναι πολύ εύκολος και έχει πολλές έτοιμες λειτουργίες PWM, I2C, SPI, USART, USB και πολλά άλλα. www.melabs.com

1000 ms = 1 sec Οπότε: (1.800.000ms = 30 λεπτά) Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να σπάσεις το delay σε πολλά γιατί το 1800000 είναι μεγάλος αριθμός.

----------


## risk

Λοιπον πανω σε ραστερ που το εκανα,δεν μου δουλεψε.....BεBαια τα ποδαρακια του κρυσταλλου ειναι κοντα και ισως να φταιει αυτο.Ομως τι ρυθμισεις χρειαζονται για το ic-prog????Οταν το φορτωνω το ic-prog βλεπω το παρακατω.....Εγω ομως το προγραμματισα χωρις το WDT τιμερ και το προγραμματισε σωστα....HELP!!!

----------


## th_shak

Ο κρύσταλλος πρέπει να είναι 4MHz και να έχει απο έναν πυκνωτή 33pF σε κάθε ποδαράκι προς τη γή.

----------


## risk

Δυστηχως δεν δουλευει......  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## _ab

Μακαρι να βοηθησei αλλα δεν ειναι με pic.....Μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος στην μεταφραση?????
Ειναι με Αvr........ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ   :Crying or Very sad:  (εποικοινωνησα μαζι του αλλα τιποτα δεν πηρα καμια απαντηση..... Τι στο καλο εχουν τοτε τα ε-μαιλ τους????)

http://www.avr.4mg.com/catalog.html

----------


## th_shak

Το πρόβλημά σου ποιο είναι? Οτι είναι στα Σλοβακικά ή ότι είναι με AVR? Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το hex (http://www2.arnes.si/~zslejk/Download/alc2tiny.hex) και να το προγραμματίσεις στον ATtiny2313, όσο για το κύκλωμα είναι αρκετά εύκολο. Σου έχει και το σχέδιο της πλακέτας,

----------


## _ab

Φιλε μου θελω μια μικρη περιγραφη......
Τι κανει οταν το πρωτοτροφοδοτεις....Ποιες ρυθμισεις μπορουν να γινουν........τι ρυθμιζεις απο το dip switch?????
Εχει ενα ολοκληρο κατεβατο ......ολο και κατι θα λεει αλλα τι!!!!!?????


Αυτο τι κανει?????

 8 Bezece lucke

----------


## th_shak

Το τι κάνει το καταλαβαίνεις από τον κώδικα. Το dip ρυθμίζει την καθυστέρηση του συναγερμού αν ενεργοποιηθεί ο S1 (Pin 9), ο S2 (pin :Cool:  είναι το panic button και το pin11 είναι το key (διακόπτης κλειδί) που ενεργοποιεί τον συναγερμό. Το buzzer συνδέεται στο P συλλέκτης του τρανζίστορ και η μπαταρία συνδέεται στο Α (j11, j12). Με το dip-switch μπορείς να πετύχεις 16 διαφορετικές τιμές delay τις οποίες μπορείς να τις υπολογίσεις από το πρόγραμμα.

π.χ.

Αν 
D1 = 0 Then W = W + 2
D2 = 0 Then W = W + 4
D3 = 0 Then W = W + 6
D4 = 0 Then W = W + 8
W = W + 1

Το delay θα είναι 2+4+6+8+1 = 21 sec

----------


## _ab

Αγαπητε μου Φιλε θα το φτιαξω μια απο αυτες τις μερες και θα σου πω.......
Τωρα εχω καποιες ακομα αποριουλες.....

1.Το D4,D5  τι ακριβως απεικονιζουν????
2.Στον διακοπτη πανικου S2 γιατι εχει αλλον ενα διακοπτη????
3.Δηλαδη μεχρι 21 sec φτανει η καθηστερηση???
4.Για να ενεργοποιησεις τον συναγερμο πρεπει να εχεις κλειστο το key switch και το S1 η  κλειστο το key switch και ενα πατημα μονο στον S1???
5.και τελος το J14 kai J13 τι κανει????

 Thanks  :Wink:   για τη βοηθεια......  :Very Happy:

----------


## th_shak

Το D4 είναι το ready και ανάβει όταν "ανοίξεις" τον συναγερμό από το key-switch (pin11), το D5 είναι ένδειξη συναγερμού καΙ ταυτόχρονα "χτυπάει" και η σειρήνα. Το Re pin1 είναι το reset του μικροελεγκτή, δηλαδή αν το πατήσεις το πρόγραμμα ξεκινάει να εκτελείται απο τη αρχή (δεν το χρειάζεσαι). O s3 που είναι μαζί με τον s2 είναι μπουτόν πλακέτας και αυτός είναι ο διακόπτης πανικού. Ο s2 είναι η δεύτερη ζώνη του συναγερμού χωρίς καθυστέρηση σε αντίθεση με την πρώτη ζώνη s1 που έχει ρυθμιζόμενη καθυστέρηση από 1 - 21 δευτερόλεπτα. Για να λειτουργήσει ο συναγερμός πρέπει να "ανοίξεις" τον διακόπτη με κλειδί και σε περίπτωση που "χτυπάει" η σειρήνα την κλείνεις από το διακόπτη κλειδί. Τα J13 και J14 είναι απλά μια κλέμα πάνω στην πλακέτα στην οποία μπορείς να συνδέσεις την τροφοδοσία (12V) των αισθητήρων υπερύθρων τα γνωστά  radar μέχρι 100mA (λόγω της ασφάλειας F2) εφόσον βέβαια χρησιμοποιήσεις τέτοιους αισθητήρες.

Δεν θα σου πρότεινα όμως να φτιάξεις αυτόν τον συναγερμό γιατί έχει 3 σοβαρά λάθη:

1) Αν σου κόψουν τα καλώδια από τους αισθητήρες το κύκλωμα δεν θα το καταλάβει και έτσι δεν θα χτυπήσει ποτέ ο συναγερμός.

2) Με τον διακόπτη κλειδί μπορεί να τεθεί εκτός λειτουργίας απλά αν βραχυκυκλώσεις τις επαφές του, ενώ θα έπρεπε να έχει πληκτρολόγιο για να ενεργοποιείται και απενεργοποιείτε μέσω κωδικού.

3) Η μπαταρία θα φορτίζεται συνέχει με αποτέλεσμα την γρήγορη καταστροφή της, ενώ θα έπρεπε να έχει κύκλωμα ελέγχου φόρτισης.

Ουσιαστικά ο μικροελεγκτής είναι άχρηστος. Το κύκλωμα αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με πολύ απλά εξαρτήματα.

----------


## _ab

Μια στιγμη γιατι με μπερδεψες πολυ!!!!!!!!!  :Embarassed:  
Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε......
Για τις 2 τελευταιες προτασεις που μου λες για να μην φτιαξω τον συναγερμο εχω βρει την λυση.....Για την πρωτη μου φαινεται περιεργο το οτι λες...
"1) Αν σου κόψουν τα καλώδια από τους αισθητήρες το κύκλωμα δεν θα το καταλάβει και έτσι δεν θα χτυπήσει ποτέ ο συναγερμός."
Πως το στηριζεις αυτο?????Αφου εαν ανοιξει καποιος διακοπτης (η αλλιως εαν κοπει το καλωδιο....) θα χτηπησει ο συναγερμος.... Ποια καλωδια εννοεις????Τις τροφοδοσιας η των επαφων....????

Επισης λες....

"Για να λειτουργήσει ο συναγερμός πρέπει να "ανοίξεις" τον διακόπτη με κλειδί και σε περίπτωση που "χτυπάει" η σειρήνα την κλείνεις από το διακόπτη κλειδί." 
Δηλαδη η ρυθμιση που γινεται απο το dip switch ειναι για να σου δωσει χρονο να μπεις μεσα και να τον απενεργοποιησεις????
Και εαν ισχθει αυτο δεν γινεται να προσθεσουμε καμια εντολη στο προγραμμα να κανει καποιο delay???

----------


## th_shak

Αυτό που λέω για τα καλώδια εννοώ τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας των αισθητήρων. Όσο για τα καλώδια επαφών αν σου τα κάψουν θα πάψει να γίνεται κύκλωμα και έτσι θα χτυπήσει ο συναγερμός. Θα πρέπει όμως να χρησιμοποιήσεις αισθητήρες με επαφές κανονικά-κλειστές (N.C.). Για το key-switch στο πρόγραμμα λέει ότι για να μπει στη ρουτίνα ελέγχου των επαφών το key-switch πρέπει να κλείσει (να κάνει κύκλωμα δηλαδή) και σε περίπτωση που μπει κλέφτης και χτυπήσει ο συναγερμός μπορείς να τον απενεργοποιήσεις ανοίγοντας το key-switch. Η χρονοκαθυστέρηση είναι για τη μία ζώνη και μπορείς να συνδέσεις εκεί τον αισθητήρα της εισόδου για να μπορείς να έχεις το χρονικό περιθώριο να απενεργοποιήσεις τον συναγερμό.

----------


## th_shak

Νομίζω ότι έκανα ένα λάθος πιο πάνω. Οι αισθητήρες πρέπει να έχουν επαφές κανονικά ανοιχτές, έτσι ώστε αν κλείσεις τη πόρτα ή το παράθυρο να κλείσει κύκλωμα και να μη χτυπήσει ο συναγερμός.

----------


## _ab

Να σε ρωτησω κατι ακομα μηπως μπορεις να βοηθησεις.....
Οποτε δεν Γινεται να μπει καποια εντολη που να κανει delay στην εξοδο (προκαθορισμενη απο το προγραμμα τον χρονο) και επειτα με καμια εντολη οπως το goto να ξανααρχιζει απο το συγκεκριμενο σημειο που ελενχει τις επαφες???? Δεν γνωριζω πολλα......  :Embarassed: 

Παντως αυτο που εχω κυκλωσει πιο κατω στο επισυναπτομενο αρχειο τι ακριβως κανει???

----------


## th_shak

Μα έχει delay στην μία είσοδο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο συναγερμός θα ενεργοποιηθεί μετά από κάποιο χρόνο. Μήπως θες να πεις delay για το πόση ώρα θα χτυπάει η σειρήνα?

----------


## _ab

> Μα έχει delay στην μία είσοδο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο συναγερμός θα ενεργοποιηθεί μετά από κάποιο χρόνο. Μήπως θες να πεις delay για το πόση ώρα θα χτυπάει η σειρήνα?



Ακριβως !!!!!  :Very Happy:  και μετα να μηδενιζει και παλι απο την αρχη....

----------


## th_shak

Η ρουτίνα piezzo αν "δει" ότι το key-switch είναι ανοιχτό (δηλαδή απενεργοποιημένος συναγερμός) δεν κάνει τίποτα και πάει από εκεί που ήρθε  :Very Happy:  . Αν όμως το key-switch είναι κλειστό (δηλαδή ενεργοποιημένος συναγερμός) τότε για 119 δευτερόλεπτα (119 φορές που έχει η for) θα είναι ενεργοποιημένη η σειρήνα.

----------


## savnik

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από th_shak
> 
> Μα έχει delay στην μία είσοδο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο συναγερμός θα ενεργοποιηθεί μετά από κάποιο χρόνο. Μήπως θες να πεις delay για το πόση ώρα θα χτυπάει η σειρήνα?
> 
> 
> 
> Ακριβως !!!!!  και μετα να μηδενιζει και παλι απο την αρχη....



Οταν ενεργοποιηθεί  ο συναγερμός θα χτυπήσει για 2 λεπτά και μετά θα ξαναπάει στην αρχή.
Οσο για τα τέσσερα dipswitch , καθορίζουν μετά απο πόσο χρόνο θα χτυπήσει ο συναγερμός αφότου
κλείσει ο  διακόπτης  S1.
Αν θες βάζεις σταθερό το W και παραλείπεις τα dipswitch.

----------


## _ab

Μπορεις να μου το εξηγησεις λιγο καλυτερα το παρακατω......
 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

"Αν όμως το key-switch είναι κλειστό (δηλαδή ενεργοποιημένος συναγερμός) τότε για 119 δευτερόλεπτα (119 φορές που έχει η for) θα είναι ενεργοποιημένη η σειρήνα."

Οκ καταλαβα......  :Very Happy:  


Αυτο που αναφερεις ισχυει????
"Για να λειτουργήσει ο συναγερμός πρέπει να "ανοίξεις" τον διακόπτη με κλειδί *και σε περίπτωση που "χτυπάει" η σειρήνα την κλείνεις από το διακόπτη κλειδί"
* αφου κανει reset και παλι απο την αρχη....

Παντως αυτο που σου ζητω ειναι δυσκολο να γινει...????

----------


## th_shak

Είναι ξεκάθαρο νομίζω. Ο συναγερμός ενεργοποιείτε με το key-switch και απενεργοποιείτε πάλι μ' αυτό. Αν χτυπήσει η σειρήνα θα χτυπήσει για 2 λεπτά. Πες μου όμως ακριβώς τι θέλεις να κάνεις. Τι καθυστέρηση θέλεις να προσθέσουμε στον κώδικα?

----------


## _ab

> Είναι ξεκάθαρο νομίζω. Ο συναγερμός ενεργοποιείτε με το key-switch και απενεργοποιείτε πάλι μ' αυτό. Αν χτυπήσει η σειρήνα θα χτυπήσει για 2 λεπτά. Πες μου όμως ακριβώς τι θέλεις να κάνεις. Τι καθυστέρηση θέλεις να προσθέσουμε στον κώδικα?



Μαλλον συννενοηθηκαμε.........  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Με ειχες μπερδεψει λεγοντας πως....:
"*και σε περίπτωση που "χτυπάει" η σειρήνα την κλείνεις από το διακόπτη κλειδ*ί" Πιστευα οτι ο μονος τροπος να κλεισεις την σειρηνα ειναι το key switch.....οκ!!!! Σας ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας θα το δοκιμασω και θα στειλω και καμια φωτο με το keypad και το κυκλωμα ελενχου φορτισης.....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## _ab

Λοιπον πηγα σημερα και πηρα τον μικροελενκτη...Δυστηχως ειχε τον ΑΤΤΙΝΥ2313-20 που σημαινει πως το ic-prog 1.05D που εχω δεν υποστηριζει τον συγκεκριμενο επεξεργαστη....Μπορει μονο τον 90s2313...Μου ειπε βεβαια πως εχει και καποια κομματια απο αυτον,αλλα πλεον εχει καταργηθει...Υπαρχει τροπος να βρω software να τον προγραμματισω????Επισης ο programmer που χρησιμοποιω ειναι ενας πολυ απλος απο το site του βασιλη......

http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/avrprog/avrprog.htm

----------


## th_shak

Υπάρχει καλύτερος προγραμματιστής για AVR: http://www.lancos.com/prog.html
Αν θες να ασχοληθείς πραγματικά με AVR καλύτερα να αγοράσεις το STK500 (περίπου(100 ευρώ) http://www.atmel.com/dyn/Products/to...p?tool_id=2735

----------


## _ab

φιλε μου το εγκατεστησα και δεν υποστιριζει το συγκεκριμενο chip......  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## th_shak

Ποιο το Ponyprog? Πλακα μου κάνεις  :Question:

----------


## _ab

οκ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  σε παρακαλω μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις και τι ρυθμισεις βαζω στο setup και calibration για τον συγκεκριμενο programmer???Και κατι ακομα...ΗΕΧ αρχεια δεν φορτωνει????Συγνωμη μολις το ειδα πως φορτωνονταιι....

----------


## th_shak

Αυτό εξαρτάται από τον προγραμματιστή που χρησιμοποιείς. Ο Προγραμματιστής του Σερασίδη δ νομίζω να υποστηρίζεται απο αυτό το πρόγραμμα. Δες αυτόν http://www.lancos.com/e2p/avrisp-siprog.gif
Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτόν που σου στέλνω τότε άστο όπως στην εικόνα που μου έστειλες.

----------


## _ab

Χρησιμοποιω τον πιο κατω.....

----------


## th_shak

Ναι τον ξέρω τον προγραμματιστή του Σερασίδη αλλά σου είπα ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται από το ponyprog.

----------


## _ab

Τοτε μαλλον θα παω να παρω ενα παλιο chip....Απο το να καθομαι να φτιαχνω programmer....Σε ευχαριστω που ασχολησαι...

----------


## th_shak

Αν ψάξεις στο google ίσως βρεις και κάνα άλλο πρόγραμμα που να υποστηρίζει τον funcard programmer που έχεις.

----------

